
Ask HN: Why do people comment on an article? - abhishekdesai
Bloggers have a different motivation to blog than a commenter to comment. We have heard of &quot;top bloggers&quot; but have we heard of &quot;top commenters&quot;?<p>My questions are<p>1. Why do people comment on an article? 
2. Why do they invest time in doing something, which they may not be able to retrieve later on?
======
tcj_phx
Sometimes I have something to say that I think people will find helpful.
Sometimes people reply to my comments with useful information.

Feedback is important for everyone.

~~~
abhishekdesai
Do you think it should be easier for you to retrieve this feedback?

~~~
tcj_phx
It'd be nice if HN let me know when someone responds to my comments, though
there are 3rd party tools for this purpose. Otherwise I'm not exactly sure
what you mean.

